# Thoughts in my daily food intake.



## MADDSNIPER (Mar 1, 2015)

Im starting a workout routine tomorrow, trying to bulk up. Currently im around 6 foot 4 and only about 155 pounds, 31 years old with about 10% body fat according to my scales. I did a dry run yesterday on the food intake I have come up with so far, I'll paste it below and you can tell me if you think anything needs changing:

Breakfast Shake:

32g rolled oats (2 scoops)
    120 cal.
    3.5g protein
    19g carbs
    2.5g fat

4 scoops mass gainer
    397 cal.
    35g protein
    54g carbs
    4.7g fat

Peanut butter T/spn
    101 cal.
    4g protein
    1.1g carbs
    8.8g Fat

Meal Total:
    618 cal.
    42.5g protein
    74g carbs
    16g fat

------------------------------

2 Tuna wholemeal rolls:

Tuna
    139 cal.
    33g protein
    0g carbs
    1g fat

Wholemeal rolls
    373 cal.
    16g protein
    63g carbs
    4g fat

300ml semi skimmed milk
    147 cal.
    10g protein
    14g carbs
    5g fat

Meal Total:
    658 cal.
    59g protein
    77g carbs
    9g fat

------------------------------

Batchelors super rice
    426 cal.
    11g protein
    88g carbs
    3g fat

1 slice wholemeal toast
    88 cal.
    4g protein
    15g carbs
    1g fat

300ml semi skimmed milk
    147 cal.
    10g protein
    14g carbs
    5g fat

Meal Total:
    661 cal.
    25g protein
    117g carbs
    9g fat

------------------------------

After workout shake:

4 scoops mass gainer
    397 cal.
    35g protein
    54g carbs
    4.7g fat

Peanut butter T/spn
    101 cal.
    4g protein
    1.1g carbs
    8.8g Fat

Packet Ham
    50 cal.
    8.5g protein
    0g carbs
    1.5g fat

Meal Total:
    548 cal.
    43.5g protein
    55.1g carbs
    15g fat

------------------------------

Bowl of porridge & banana:

Porridge and milk
    180 cal.
    8.9g protein
    24.1 carbs
    5g fat

medium banana
    105 cal.
    1g protein
    27g carbs
    0g fat

------------------------------

Pumpkin seed mix throught day:
    149 cal.
    7g protein
    2g carbs
    12g fat

------------------------------

Daily Total:
    2919 cal.
    187g protein (30 %)
    376g carbs (60 %)
    66g fat (10 %)

Also I am using a mass gainer shake, should I buy a seperate protein shake to take after the workout or would the mass gain shake be fine? I did struggle a bit to get those 2919 calories, I was ready for bed and totalled things up to realise I was a bit low so I kinda forced that banana and porridge down at bed time.


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

If you are trying to up your mass and make a good difference, you need to up your daily intake. Someone your height should be packing away a massive breakfast. I am 5'10', 212lbs and my breakfast is a dozen eggs, 4 pancakes, a cup of oatmeal and 6 sasuage patties. Some say that is excessive for a meal, but the eggs digest pretty fast, the carbs keep me going until I get to work, and I get the needed fats from the sasuage. Nothing wrong with a little extra fat intake during the day to help you build mass.

Up your protein as well. I follow a basic rule of thumb, bodyweight X2 in grams for protein and carbs daily. Meaning, if you weigh 150lbs, you should shoot for 300g of protein and carbs. I have been called and idiot for it, but it really works well for me. You can adjust from there.


----------



## UberJedi (Mar 7, 2015)

He's an idiot.  Dude are you gaining weight? I would up the protein. Muscle is made of protein and if you eat too much then your body can convert it into carbs. Check the scale against the mirror against progress in the gym and strike a balance


----------



## UberJedi (Mar 7, 2015)

Also you added wrong. There is no way your mass gainer is less than 100 cals per scoop. I think you're getting more cals than you think. I could be wrong.


----------



## Tre (Mar 7, 2015)

If you're 6' 4" 155 lbs, you need to start eating like 8000+ calories. Your appetite needs a boost somehow. You might need to incorporate some high cal high protein junk food into your diet honestly to reach those calories without struggling so much.. at first.. then later on down the road clean it up.


----------

